# rear speaker position troubles....help please



## Slater (Nov 20, 2009)

I think I need to slow down & rethink my strategy.
I purchased the HSU bookshelfs for front & rears which are 15" tall, same clearance from the top of my door to the ceiling...
Needless to say, no room to angle them down, only choice for me is to return them & go with the Ascend 170's 12" tall or drill into the HSU cabinet & slap a omni20 on the back & place it in the left corner sideways & have the right rear vertical upright position. What would you guys do, open to any suggestions.
Click on pic to enlarge:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You could buy a large metal "L" bracket used for hanging plants off of, mount that to the side wall and then hang the speaker from the end of the bracket.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I vote sideways for both. That’s how I’ve always had my rear speakers, and it works fine. However, I never had mine right up against the ceiling like yours will be, I‘ve had cathedral ceilings with lots of open space above them.

Still, it should work in your situation and is probably you r best aesthetic option. Depending on the tweeter dispersion pattern of your speakers, at least. For instance, as I understand, THX-rated speakers limit vertical dispersion, to limit reflections from the floor and ceiling. Obviously you can’t use speakers like that on their sides.

By the way, if you do go with upright placement, be sure and invert the speakers. That will put some distance between the ceiling and the tweeter.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

The HSU bookshelves are rear ported. You don't want them close to a wall.


----------



## Slater (Nov 20, 2009)

glaufman said:


> The HSU bookshelves are rear ported. You don't want them close to a wall.



My understanding per Pete @ HSU most wall mounts like the bt-77 will give the hsu bookshelf enough distance from the wall .


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

May be true. Perhaps he can provide you their minimum recommended distance, so you know for sure with whichever mount you get.


----------

